# firefox-esr moving from version 78 to 91



## argwings (Nov 4, 2021)

I guess it's understandable, as I haven't been able to find clear changelogs for version 78 in a while. There were release notes for some versions, but I have no idea how to get to them from the Firefox website. I'm not really sure if it was officially declared unsupported, finally. I was really unhappy with some design choices when I tried the 90ish versions before, though.

Well, building version 91.3.0esr now... maybe I can undo some things with userChrome.css or something. One of the major problems I remember was having a very hard time telling which was the active tab.

Anyone else still using firefox-esr and have opinions about it? I have a feeling I'll be hopping browsers for a bit.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 4, 2021)

my 5-cent, firefox-esr is fine browser.
In quarterly : DISTVERSION=    91.3.0
With CTRL-TAB you can cycle active tabs.
(Note: Many browsers still depend on python2 for build, not firefox-esr)


----------



## argwings (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah, version 78 works great for me, but they changed a lot in 90+. One positive thing from the upgrade though is possible hardware acceleration for videos (with gstreamer iirc). I don't know if that's working on FreeBSD, though. I'm mainly worried about the UI changes, which from what I read are sometimes irreversible now.


----------



## argwings (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh, it is in the release notes... "This is the final planned ESR78 release. Eligible users will be automatically updated to the ESR91 release on November 2."
Well, RIP.









						Firefox ESR 78.15.0, See All New Features, Updates and Fixes
					






					www.mozilla.org


----------



## Zvoni (Nov 5, 2021)

One thing that annoyed the hell out of me in FF91 ESR (though on Windows10) was the spacing between bookmarks/menuitems.
Had to use a userChrome.css to get it back how i like it


----------



## the3ajm (Nov 12, 2021)

Did anyone having issues playing DRM content on firefox?


----------



## argwings (Nov 12, 2021)

You would need to use something like https://github.com/mrclksr/linux-browser-installer for that.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

argwings said:


> possible hardware acceleration for videos



about:support

Under _Graphics_, what's shown for _Compositing_?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

I have the impression the bars of the browser take more space ... The tab bar is HUGE.
Looks like optimised for smartphones...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

Alain De Vos try <https://old.reddit.com/r/FirefoxCSS/comments/qr06jy/-/hk4tv3d/>

Generally: */r/FirefoxCSS* is the go-to place for such things.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

This did the trick and is much better for me,








						Firefox: How to reduce height of bars
					

I am running Firefox 90.0 on Ubuntu Mate 18.04 32-bit. It seems that Firefox'es tabs and menu bar are optimized for smartphones as they are twice as high as the bars of all other programs. My netbo...




					askubuntu.com


----------



## argwings (Nov 14, 2021)

I was referring to this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/firefox#Hardware_video_acceleration

I'm actually still trying to get Pale Moon to work reliably, so I haven't upgraded. It doesn't really seem like it's going to come to ports though: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=251117

I've been stuck using 14 so I'm having similar problems to Arctic Fox, where Python 2 seems especially problematic. Note I'm not seeking support for this so plz no bannerino


----------

